

White House Petition: Investigate Chris Dodd and the MPAA for bribery. - sagarun
https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions/!/petition/investigate-chris-dodd-and-mpaa-bribery-after-he-publicly-admited-bribing-politicans-pass/DffX0YQv

======
chrisbennet
Pssst, bribing members of congress (using PACs and campaign donations) is
_legal_ in the US.

------
kellyreid
who wants to play Over-Under? I'm taking the Over on 100k signatures by the
deadline.

